# Ufermatten wieder raus ???



## jolantha (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo, 
ich habe letztes Jahr meinen Teich komplett mit Ufermatten bestückt, 
a. ) um meine 15 Jahre alte Folie zu schützen , 
b. ) *hab ich hier gelesen, daß man das machen soll !!*
Am liebsten möchte ich alles wieder rausreißen, denn so dreckig wie jetzt, waren meine
Flachzonen noch nie !! 
Aller Dreck und Staub liegt mindestens 1 cm hoch im Randbereich , und mülmt bei jeder
Schwimmbewegung meiner Fische hoch. 
Ohne Matten ist der Dreck in die Tiefenzone gespült worden, und durch die Bodenpumpe
abgesaugt worden. 
Die Matten reichen ca. 80 cm vom Rand aus in den Teich hinein. 
Oder habe ich da irgendetwas falsch gemacht ???


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ufermatten wieder raus ???*

Hallo Jo,

hast Du mal ein Foto?


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ufermatten wieder raus ???*

Na klar !!


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ufermatten wieder raus ???*

Hallo Jo,

und vorher haste die nackte Folie gesehen? Und das war schöner?

Wenn mich das stören würde, würde ich das mit dem Gartenschlauch in Richtung Pumpe püsten


----------



## Olli.P (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ufermatten wieder raus ???*

Hallo Anne,

du hast nix falsch gemacht.......... 

Genau das gleiche Problem hatten wir leider auch. :__ nase

Allem Anschein nach sind die Ufermatten einfach nicht für Teiche mit Teich-Schweinen geeignet. 

Die sind im Koiteich, sobald sie Richtung Waagerechte zu liegen kommen eher reine Dreckfänger............. 

Also haben wir sie wieder entsorgt, bzw. einen Teil behalten und uns davon für die Steilwände nach dem letzten Umbau Taschenmatten genäht. :smoki

Ich weiß, nicht jeder kann alles lesen, aber irgendwo hab ich das schon mal geschrieben....


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ufermatten wieder raus ???*

Danke, Olaf
also werde ich heute, wenn das Wetter schön ist, anfangen den gesamten Rand von den Ufermatten zu
befreien !!!!
Sind ja nur 12 + 8 +12 + 8 Meter  , ( hört sich weniger an, als 40  Meter rundherum )

Fängt ja auch an langweilig zu werden, wenn man nicht mindestens 1 x im Jahr umbaut .


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ufermatten wieder raus ???*

Hallo Jo,
viel Erfolg wünsche ich Dir beim Umbau! Bei mir sieht es in der Weise ähnlich aus, dass Ufermatte auch ein guter Algen-Haftgrund ist . Andererseits halten Pflanzen auf nackter Folie gar nicht, Algen aber sehr wohl . 
Damit bin ich von dem Material überzeugt, auch wenn es nicht von alleine Pflanzenwuchs garantiert. Kois sind wohl ein gutes Beispiel für Fische, die im Teichboden herumwühlen. Meine Rotfedern schauen eher nach oben, und schnappen sich schon mal eine Mücke, oder unvorsichtige Libelle.


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ufermatten wieder raus ???*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Jo,
> 
> und vorher haste die nackte Folie gesehen? Und das war schöner?
> 
> Wenn mich das stören würde, würde ich das mit dem Gartenschlauch in Richtung Pumpe püsten




Das ist ja genau das, was nicht mehr funktioniert, da sich auf den Matten ja wunderbar die
Algen festhalten, steckt darin dann ja auch der Dreck fest. 
Ich schwemme den Dreck, der sich lösen läßt ja schon immer in Richtung Skimmer.
Vielleicht hilft es ja schonetwas, wenn ich die Matten um die Hälfte einkürze


----------



## jolantha (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ufermatten wieder raus ???*

Habe mir heute bei strahlendem Sonnenschein wirklich die Arbeit gemacht, und meine Matten schmaler 
geschnitten, natürlich lief der gesamte Schmodder dabei in den Teich 
Jetzt sind sie nur noch ca. 20 cm breit, und können die Folie im Winter vor Eisschäden schützen.
Der Erfolg war heute Abend schon sichtbar, das Wasser in der Flachzone war schon bedeutend klarer.
Werde berichten, ob es auch längerfristig ein Erfolg bleibt .


----------

